# Stats for Middle-earth characters



## vgunn (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello,

Although I post here infrequently, I do manage to read through many of the posts and there are number of people who have in-depth knowlege of the subjects. So with that said I'm looking for your help.

I am in the process of writing an unofficial Middle-earth Roleplaying game called Hither Lands. And while it is going very well to this point, I'm looking for opinions - especially in the stats for some of the notable characters.

Let me give you some background to work with.

QUALITIES

Traits or attributes are known as Qualities in Hither Lands. There are six such Qualities, of which five are constant – Wit, Might, Wisdom, Grace, and Will, while one – Lot, is fluid. Each of these provides a character with mental and physical abilities. Qualities range from 1-6, with 3 the average. In rare cases characters can go well beyond the maximum limit (not to exceed race).

QUALITY LEVEL LIMITATIONS
Noldor	12
Sindar	11
Silvan or Dwarf 10
High Men 9
Middle Men	8
Low Men	7
Hobbits	6

SKILLSET

There are twenty-four skills that a character may choose from in Hither Lands. Each of these skills is broadly defined allowing players and the Narrator alike the freedom to enjoy the game without the constraints of domineering rules. 

The skill range for characters is nearly the same as those for Qualities. However, a character does not need to take a point in any one skill. A zero in a skill indicates that a character is not proficient or is untrained.

The list of individual skills in Hither Lands is as follows:

Strike	Defend
Volley	Pummel
Battle	Influence
Counsel	Diplomacy
Knowledge	Notice
Artisan	Languages
Aid	Peoples
Wilderness	Survival
Intimidate	Thieving
Stunting	Riding
Boating	Gaming
Tending	Tradecraft

As there are limitations set for races on the highest level of the Qualities each may reach, the same rule will apply for Skills.

SKILL LEVEL LIMITATIONS
Noldor	12
Sindar	11
Silvan or Dwarf	10
High Men	9
Middle Men	8
Low Men	7
Hobbits	6

As are the Qualities and Skills limited by race in Hither Lands, so too does this rule apply in the art of Enchantment. It must be remembered that there are only a few examples of Men who actually worked any of these crafts. High Men or Middle Men must take the Gift of x-Craft to have any abilities in Enchantment. A Narrator must also keep in mind that this indeed a rare gift and not to be given without purpose if they so wish to remain faithful to the true spirit of Middle-earth.

CRAFT LEVEL LIMITATIONS
RACE	SPELL	LORE	DWIMMER
Noldor	12	12	12
Sindar	11	10	11
Silvan	10	8	10
Dwarf	9	11	-
High Men *	8	9	9
Middle Men **	7	7	-

* High Men – Gift of x-Craft Required
** Middle Men – Gift of x-Craft Required

So based on the information provided, I would love to see what the folks here come up with.

Some characters to think about:

Aragorn
Arwen
Bilbo Baggins
Frodo Baggins
Balin
Boromir
Meriadoc Brandybuck
Celeborn
Cirdan
Dain II
Damrod
Deagol
Denethor
Elendil
Elladan
Elrohir
Elrond
Eomer
Eorl
Eowyn
Erkenbrand
Faramir
Galadriel
Samwise Gamgee
Gamling
Gil-Galad
Gimli
Gloin
Glorfindel
Gollum
Haldir
Helm Hammerhand
Imrahil
Isildur
Legolas
Mablung
Mouth of Sauron
Theoden
Thranduil
Peregrin Took
Grima Wormtongue

Just some of the characters (mainly from the films), anyone is free to post any other notables.

You can go to www.hither-lands.com for more information about the game.


----------



## vgunn (Feb 13, 2004)

BTW 

For ease purposes think of the Qualities as:

Wit = Intelligence
Might = Strength
Wisdom = Insight
Grace = Dexterity
Will = Will Power
Lot = Luck

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vgunn (Feb 13, 2004)

I am aware that I could just convert from another system (MERP or LOTR) but want to see what others here think.

Also this is not a debate on the actual mechanics. Please just stick with the topic and the ranges for the given system.

Thanks Again


----------

